# ⏳ Mellow Tour: item GIVEAWAY & Kicks



## R3i (May 2, 2020)

_*Mellow Tour*🏝_​
*Pm for dodo: Name & Island*
Optional Tip of 40k bells, star/zodiac fragments stack, or DIYs/items from >
https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/mellow-diy-4-u.486269/



➡Rules:
Make sure your internet is working/not weak
Respect my island
Do not leave via (-)



🏖Beach giveaway (by beach house): 2 items per person

Open house: want to buy or trade for something you see in my island house, post the item name -housecall, I’ll order for u to pick up

Fishing:

On island: Kicks

🛍Shopping: upgraded able & nook


----------



## Frochi25 (May 3, 2020)

Blue flower bed - housecall
Blue rug in the first room - housecall


----------



## R3i (May 3, 2020)

Frochi25 said:


> Blue flower bed - housecall
> Blue rug in the first room - housecall


U can pick up your order tomorrow


----------



## R3i (May 3, 2020)

Bump


----------



## R3i (May 3, 2020)

Shops close in 15 min


----------



## dannydorit_o (May 3, 2020)

Are you still open?


----------



## R3i (May 3, 2020)

dannydorit_o said:


> Are you still open?


Pm for dodo: Name & Island


----------



## R3i (May 3, 2020)

*closing celeste in 15 min*


----------



## Aluxia (May 3, 2020)

Oop nevermind


----------



## R3i (May 3, 2020)

Aluxia said:


> Oop nevermind


Pm 4 dodo, still open


----------



## carmenlvsx (May 3, 2020)

I would love to visit your island and talk with celeste!!

	Post automatically merged: May 3, 2020

Are you open??


----------



## R3i (May 4, 2020)

Bump


----------



## R3i (May 4, 2020)

Bump


----------



## R3i (May 5, 2020)

Bump


----------



## R3i (May 5, 2020)

Bump


----------



## R3i (May 5, 2020)

Bump


----------

